# A special girl



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This last week has been filled with as much sadness as happiness. Celebrating KPs birthday, our Anniversary....Neva the collie her incision is infected so vet yesterday for her, and my wonderful special Sheltie Nyla passed over to Rainbow Bridge yesterday afternoon. She went peacefully in my arms with a very gentle vet, Luv you Nyla no more pain....I have known for over a year this was coming she had a bad heart and a tumor but as long as she was comfortable and not in pain I was ok. That changed on the weekend. I never did breed from her and am so Thankful cause I wouldn't want anyone else to go through this at such a young age. She was 7, her symptoms started showing at 3 1/2 I had tried to breed her a couple of times and it didn't take, of course when she started with the symptoms I never tried again. She was a wonderful girl and will always have a special place in my heart..


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

What a beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss.

Run free Nyla. You were loved and weren't allowed to suffer.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. We have lost a girl this week as well so share your pain and know what a bleak time it is. How sad for her at such a young age. At least she is no longer suffering and is at peace. She will always be walking with you through life. RIP dear Nyla.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

R.I.P Dearest Nyla x

So very sorry for your loss hun...thinking of you at this very sad time x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry Jill 
RIP beloved Nyla


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry Jill, such a beautiful girl.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Nyla playing at Rainbow Bridge.

"Native American Prayer" 

I give you this one thought to keep - 
I am with you still - I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the sweet uplifting rush,
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not think of me as gone - 
I am with you still in each new dawn. 
Author: Native American Prayer


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for you loss of Nyla.
Must be devastated

R.I.P Nyla Run free little one at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss,
Run free beautiful Nyla knowing you were truly loved.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Run free with no more pain sweet heart...sending over a big hug from Sky and Shelly...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So Sorry for your Loss.

Run Free Nyla...you beautiful girl.

xx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> This last week has been filled with as much sadness as happiness. Celebrating KPs birthday, our Anniversary....Neva the collie her incision is infected so vet yesterday for her, and my wonderful special Sheltie Nyla passed over to Rainbow Bridge yesterday afternoon. She went peacefully in my arms with a very gentle vet, Luv you Nyla no more pain....I have known for over a year this was coming she had a bad heart and a tumor but as long as she was comfortable and not in pain I was ok. That changed on the weekend. I never did breed from her and am so Thankful cause I wouldn't want anyone else to go through this at such a young age. She was 7, her symptoms started showing at 3 1/2 I had tried to breed her a couple of times and it didn't take, of course when she started with the symptoms I never tried again. She was a wonderful girl and will always have a special place in my heart..


My heart aches for you. There is nothing that can comfort you - but you did the best thing for your beautiful girl. And she was beautiful, and will still be beautiful when you meet her again across the Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you,


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss
Run free Nyla no more pain xx


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

I am so sorry I know how it feels like.


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I could help heal the pain you're going through, words just aren't enough. What a gorgeous little girl, RIP little angel. What is important is that she isn't suffering any more and you gave her everything while she was with you.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Jill.

Rest in peace beautiful Nyla.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Jill.
RIP beautiful Nyla x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sorry x RIP


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------

